# Pre turbo Meth Injection???



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

any body here spraying water/meth pre turbo? if so, how far from the turbo should the nozzle be placed... 
thanks
paolo


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Water/meth is'nt good for the turbo. Go pre TB.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

Water/meth isn't good for a drive by wire TB, actually. Inject *post* TB for best longevity. If you've got a cable-actuated TB, then this isn't an issue. Remember that whenever you inject into a vacuum zone (e.g. intake manifold after TB) you must also run a fluid cut off solenoid to keep it from siphoning.


----------



## DevilsOwn (Jun 5, 2007)

Pre-turbo injection has had issues with blade erosion. Turbos get very hot and spraying it with a cold liquid isn't helpful to the life of the turbocharger. I'm not sure about DBW TB's having issues with water/meth injection...i would think that people having these types of problems are running too large of a nozzle and using the kit as more of an extra injector. water/methanol evaporates very quickly, so i would think it would be a large quantity of fluid to damage a TB.


_Modified by DevilsOwn at 10:14 AM 3-30-2010_


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (DevilsOwn)*

so pre turbo injection is bad for the turbo blades ... I just installed a DO075 nozzle last weekend pre turbo, Im also using Devilsown stg2 kit on my vr6 turbo with a M7 nozzle post intercooler. Start spray is at 16psi and Full spray is at 23psi using boost juice...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

Not only is that set up likely to hurt your turbo, spraying pre-turbo converts your IC into an interWARMER. What you've arranged makes no sense whatsoever on these two points. Move the pre-turbo nozzle to the post-TB position and you'll have a much better time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
P.S. It's best to place the larger nozzle just after the IC and the smaller one post-TB.
P.P.S. Our website doesn't list VR6 TB spacer plates, but we have them in both OBD1 and OBD2 for the 12v + R32.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*



[email protected] said:


> Not only is that set up likely to hurt your turbo, spraying pre-turbo converts your IC into an interWARMER. What you've arranged makes no sense whatsoever on these two points. Move the pre-turbo nozzle to the post-TB position and you'll have a much better time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> P.S. It's best to place the larger nozzle just after the IC and the smaller one post-TB.
> QUOTE]
> thanks for the advice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i was just been reading online about people using pre turbo injection to make the turbo to act like a bigger turbo... i have'nt sprayed it yet anyways so ill take the pre turbo nozzle off this weekend and put it rite before the TB
> -paolo


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (PjS860ct)*

On http://www.alcoholinjectionsystems.com they have a lot of info on advantages and disadvantanges about the few different places you can put the nozzle.
Scott since the vr6 plate wasn't listed, any chance you have one for a 16v?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: (Dave926)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dave926* »_Scott since the vr6 plate wasn't listed, any chance you have one for a 16v? 

Nah, we don't produce anything for the 16v at this time. You're the first person that's requested it. We'd be inclined to make a batch if you can rustle up some buyers.
Thanks,


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

How many do you need?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: (Dave926)*

if you are running it on a 16v engine... how about just weld up a bung on the pipe (if metal) before the throttle body, if using an external nozzle...? or drill a hole before tb for an internal nozzle setup... better yet... you can always drill and tap the stock intake manifold (or aftermarket) and you can even run direct port by spraying directly in each port...


----------

